

Ask HN: “Join ex-Googler team at *” - jmount

Always wonderer what people thought when they see &quot;Join ex-Googler team at *&quot; in a job listing.  A lot of such listings are for YC companies without comment threads.
======
chuhnk
Ex-googlers come in a variety of forms, not all are suited to the startup
world. I am an ex-googler but came from a startup and then went back to
another startup. Many ex-googlers have only worked in large companies which I
feel in early stage startups can be quite a detriment.

------
mtmail
You can't comment on job listings. They get special treatment, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs) (I'm
fine with that).

I ignore the ex-Googler part. Same with ex-AOL or ex-Goldman Sachs. It's a
company of 50,000 people. I'm surprised there aren't 100s of startups from ex-
Googlers yet.

~~~
lumpypua
There are 100s of ex-googler startups. I've personally worked at 2 between
2008 and 2011, then went to google, then started my own ex-googler startup!

------
gesman
Wow, that's a good idea.

I should scan my resume for the most impressive "ex-*" keywords and use it as
a marketing and negotiation tool!

